# What are your three favorite commuting products?



## Henry Chinaski

Can be anything from bike parts to lights to clothes to food to whatever. These are mine

1. Surly Cross Check










2. Ortlieb Velocity bag










3. Planet Bike Super Flash


----------



## undies

Henry Chinaski said:


> 3. Planet Bike Super Flash


+3, because I bought one for myself and two more for my kids who each bike to school. :thumbsup: 

I don't commute, per se, but my bicycle is my primary errand vehicle and my best purchase was a set of grocery panniers. They make it easy to haul various objects ranging from Fed-Ex envelopes to actual groceries. The ease-of-use encourages me to take the bike instead of the car.


----------



## threesportsinone

Not necessarily this exact one but "helmet" in general


----------



## tarwheel2

*faves*

I guess mine would be my Carradice Barley bag w/ rack, Fenix headlight and PB Superflash.


----------



## MTT

1. Schwalbe Marathon Supreme 35s- gripy as MTB tires!
2. WindStopper jacket with removable sleeves.
3. New caliper brakes for my Tri-Cross. 

MTT :thumbsup:


----------



## opdeuce

well, since the crosscheck, ortleib panniers and blinky superflash have already been mentioned I will throw out there:

-avocet crossIIK 38c
-nitto north road bar 56cm
-any fixed gear!


----------



## threesportsinone

Didn't see the "three favorite" part. Here are the other two:

Cell phone jammer:









This time of year Nokian studded tires make the list:


----------



## bigbill

Lake SPD sandals when I lived in Hawaii.
Corkscrew when I lived in Italy. 
Showers Pass Event jacket in Washington State.


----------



## majura

1. Pink Flugzeug for fun that I got on a trip to Germany.










2. The Barney Rustle Blanket by Crumpler 










3. Planet Bike Super Flash


----------



## JohnnyTooBad

Fenders
My SE Lager single speed (a complete bike for the price of 6 tanks of gas)
The MUT


----------



## mmorast

Love the ampelmännchen (Berlin ped traffic light man) reflector. I saw this in your photo and now on a mission to find one. If I can find one this will be one of my top 3 commuting items.

Monte


----------



## singlecross

1. Pearlizumi X-Alp gore tex shoes. Comfy, grippy, warm, dry (except for complete downpours)
2. Mountainsmith Tour Fannypack. My all purpose man purse works great on the bike.
3. Homemade leather mudflap. A fender without a mudflap is... well...not really a fender.

I also need to put in a plug for merino wool base layers... worth it if only for the no stink factor. 

singlecross


----------



## JCavilia

1. Cateye TL-LD1100 taillight. 10 bright LED's (6 rear-facing, 2 on each side), and you can switch it so half are steady and half blink








2. A "manpurse" similar to singlecross's. I don't remember the brand -- clearance from Sierra Trading Post. I added additional internal pockets of stretchy lycra, so there's a place for each of the items I want to keep on my person (keys, wallet, cellphone, sunglass case, PDA, watch, etc.). Having a spot for each thing means I can tell at a glance if I have everything, and I can locate things quickly when I need them.
3








Reflective tape -- lots of it -- several types -- on the bike, the bags, my clothes -- all over the place.


----------



## knucklesandwich

Winter Specific:
- arm/leg warmers
- Minewt X2 Dual headlight
- Sigg thermos so I have a decent cup of coffee when I get to work

Summer Specific:
- wicking shirts
- wicking shirts
- wicking shirts


----------



## Slim Again Soon

*Super Flash*

This little light gives me great comfort -- I have had several motorists comment on it.

I use two -- one on my seatbag, and one on the back of my helmet.


----------



## commutenow

wool
Surly LHT
Smartwool neck gaiter


----------



## MB1

A traffic Jam.

Light snow falling.

An empty MUT.


----------



## Fixed

*lights*

Dinotte 600L headlight -- near perfect
Dinotte 140L tail light -- state of the art
Crank Bros. Mallet pedals -- stomp and go


----------



## JohnnyTooBad

JCavilia said:


> 3Reflective tape -- lots of it -- several types -- on the bike, the bags, my clothes -- all over the place.


Good call. Specifically 3M SOLAS tape. I was in the elevator on the way into work one morning a couple of weeks ago, and a woman in the elevator commented that she liked how reflective I was while on the road (she was behind me on the way in). The big note here, is that it was daylight out, and the reflective stuff still got her attention.


----------



## undies

MB1 said:


> A traffic Jam.
> 
> Light snow falling.
> 
> An empty MUT.


Can I order those from Nashbar? My LBS doesn't seem to have them.


----------



## x-ker

MB1 said:


> A traffic Jam.
> 
> Light snow falling.
> 
> An empty MUT.


TESTIFY!

I'll add
- lobster mitts
- shoe covers and wool socks (I'm in Calgary)

because without those, I wouldn't be able to enjoy MB1's list.


----------



## PdxMark

1. Breezer uptown 8 bike, which includes features that could stand as their own features like dynohub and D'Lumotec light and Nexus 8 internal hub

2. Showers Pass Event jacket - replacement for a beloved, but worn-out, Burley, but the Showers Pass is even better

Hoping to find for #3 - A good pair of medium/light- weight full finger gloves. Have PI amfibs for colder conditions, but want something lighter... finally am wearing out a pair of #@!%#!! Gore windstopper gloves that seemed to suck heat out of fingertips (a lack of sealed seams, I think). Have a pair of Chapak windstopper gloves that were great, except they have some sort of wonder-dye in the "leather" palms that perpetually seeps out onto anything you touch when they are wet.  Have just bought two different pairs of Dewalt work gloves to try...


----------



## thegock

*Just three things...?*

1. Lake boots in the winter-I hate cold toes.

2. Light and Motion Arc HID for burning holes in errant motorists.

3. Cateye TL-1000 (model #?) 10 bulb taillight metioned earlier.


----------



## Hollywood

*SoCal necessities*

1. comfy knickers (US)
2. iPod Nano
3. hybrid commuter shoes - lace up w/SPD ala Cannondale/Specialized/etc.

is that your jammer? *A friend* of mine has one. I had it in my Chrome bag riding home one night. I noticed a woman driving while on her phone, and not really paying attention. We ended up at a red light together. I reached into my bag.....Oops! she was left sitting there staring at her phone. Buh bye.



threesportsinone said:


> Cell phone jammer:


----------



## Sledgehammer03

1. Two wheels, driven by pedals, driven by me
2. X2 LED Head Light cause it allows 1 to happen more.
3. Cold beer when I get home, 17 miles all up hill as fast as I can.


----------



## JCavilia

*That's a good story*



JohnnyTooBad said:


> Good call. Specifically 3M SOLAS tape. I was in the elevator on the way into work one morning a couple of weeks ago, and a woman in the elevator commented that she liked how reflective I was while on the road (she was behind me on the way in). The big note here, is that it was daylight out, and the reflective stuff still got her attention.


The SOLAS stuff is fantastic for bags, panniers, shoes, jackets and other flexible bits. I use Reflexite on the hard parts of the bike. I buy all of it here:
http://www.identi-tape.com/reflective_gateway.htm


----------



## Poppadaddio

*A lot of good ideas you guys, thanks!*

My list:


Big platform BMX pedals, the kind with little stainless studs that stick out. I can ride that bike in any kind of shoes.
My balaclava. You could probably make one out of an extra large T-shirt sleeve. Simple, but in terms of bang-for-the-buck ... Helps keep me warm more than any other single garment.
Little red blinkies. I know they really wouldn't stop a truck, but I do believe people see them.


----------



## Potential Roadkill

*Mine*

My Voodoo Dambala
Chrome bag
Red blinking lights

(cheating and adding a forth) Petzal Tika headlight on flash attached to my helmet.


----------



## DrRoebuck

Cool thread.

Light & Motion headlamp
Carradice Bike Bureau
And yeah, knickers. I bought my first pair a couple months ago and now have two more. The least amount of hassle when dressing for riding and working. Don't have to roll up cuffs or put on a strap, etc. I'm wearing wool ones right now. Wool, baby, wool.

Singlecross: Those are some sweet shoes. I may have to get a pair.


----------



## empty_set

1. Dinotte 100L headlight
2. Pearl Izumi Attack shorts (baggies w/liner)
3. Brooks B-17


----------



## strathconaman

Louis Garneau Vital Convertible Glove

I can't recommend these enough.


----------



## CleavesF

1) Bell Metro Helmet with Accessories (awesome all year round)

2) Fenders 

3) Windstopper Jacket by Cloudveil. (Gore is amazing)

and my backpack my Timbuk2 Messenger. But I really don't need it except for school.


----------



## dir-t

1) My 94 Cannondale M600. The first "real" bike I ever owned and the only one I plan to keep till I die.

2) Balaclava. It's typically in the 20(F)s or below here all mornings but for a couple months a year.

3) My Burly shoe covers. Big enough to fit over my sneakers, water proof, and don't have a hole in the sole for cleats that might get snagged on my BMX pedals.


----------



## meat tooth paste

*1. Dinotte Tail Light: *Only one word to describe this...BRIGHT.








*


2. Light & Motion Vega Headlight:* Bright, power efficient and all self contained in one unit.









*

3. Bar top brake levers of any brand.* I use them all the time when approaching an intersection with parked cars. Having the levers on top helps stay higher to see and for cars to see me.


----------



## pyrtwist

red flasher on rear rack
white flasher on handlebars--I just need to be seen, I save my Turbocats for fast riding
Sorell winter boots--been winter for a full year in Iowa I tell you what


----------



## superjohnny

Ok here are mine:
1) Showers Pass jacket - great in all temps and keeps me DRY
2) Craft cycling tights
3) My wool jersey. Going to buy another one just as soon as possible.

With the right clothes it's always nice enough to ride.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

1. My Velocity Deep V wheels that take all the worry about riding through unseen pot holes in the darkness at 5:00 AM.

2. Performance Forté GT2 Kevlar Road Tire - wire bead. Nearly flat proof, roll easily, last almost forever, cheaper than dirt...$10.00

3. Nashbar Ares glasses. Come with clear, dark & yellow lenses & a spiffy case. They're about $30, and are amazingly comfortable. I like'em lots better than my Oakleys.


----------



## Squidward

1. Fenders - though they are not needed all the time they do make a difference in my decision to ride or not on a wet day.

2. Helmet - gotta protect the control center on top.

3. Kryptonite U-lock - gotta protect the investment. Lugging a few extra pounds around beats walking home.


----------



## DrRoebuck

meat tooth paste said:


> Dinotte Tail Light: Only one word to describe this...BRIGHT.


Yup. I'm thinking about getting one of those. Problem is, it's one more thing I'd have to take off the bike when I lock it up. That whole process is a bit tedious as it is.




superjohnny said:


> Showers Pass jacket - great in all temps and keeps me DRY


Yup. Great jacket. Just got it this season.




Mr. Versatile said:


> My Velocity Deep V wheels that take all the worry about riding through unseen pot holes in the darkness at 5:00 AM.


Yup. I gots those on my fixed commuter and they're indeed bullet-proof.


----------



## Scot_Gore

*Mine are all public funded *

1) My Commuter Bike Freeway









2) My city bike locker









3) The locker room that comes with the bike locker


----------



## wayneanneli

Interesting thread...
1. My Jet Lites Starfire Single Beam

2. My 20 year old Kryptonite u-lock. It looks similar to the one in the photo, but a lot older.

3. My trusty 20 year old blue and white Fisher Montare. What a great commuter.

Special mention: what Scot wrote. Still remember MEC in Toronto when we moved to their present location at King and Spadina. The new store was built with showers and a secure bicycle room with space for 40+ bicycles. That set the standard for me.


----------



## DrRoebuck

wayneanneli said:


> Interesting thread...
> 1. My Jet Lites Starfire Single Beam
> 
> 2. My 20 year old Kryptonite u-lock. It looks similar to the one in the photo, but a lot older.
> 
> 3. My trusty 20 year old blue and white Fisher Montare. What a great commuter.
> 
> Special mention: what Scot wrote. Still remember MEC in Toronto when we moved to their present location at King and Spadina. The new store was built with showers and a secure bicycle room with space for 40+ bicycles. That set the standard for me.


Evening, Wayne!

That Kryptonite isn't one of those old-school, pick-with-a-bic locks, is it?


----------



## wayneanneli

DrRoebuck said:


> Evening, Wayne!
> 
> That Kryptonite isn't one of those old-school, pick-with-a-bic locks, is it?


Hi DR, 
Yes, it probably is. I've been thinking about getting a newer upgrade recently, but haven't gotten around to it. Any suggestions?


----------



## DrRoebuck

wayneanneli said:


> Hi DR,
> Yes, it probably is. I've been thinking about getting a newer upgrade recently, but haven't gotten around to it. Any suggestions?


Morning again, Wayne!

Yeah, you should probably upgrade that lock. But ... do they have bike thieves in Sweden?

I use the OnGuard Pitbull Mini. The smaller lock is more secure and easier to throw in a pannier or messenger bag. The short reach can sometimes be a pain, but it's never completely hindered me.


----------



## wayneanneli

DrRoebuck said:


> Morning again, Wayne!
> 
> Yeah, you should probably upgrade that lock. But ... do they have bike thieves in Sweden?
> 
> I use the OnGuard Pitbull Mini. The smaller lock is more secure and easier to throw in a pannier or messenger bag. The short reach can sometimes be a pain, but it's never completely hindered me.


Evening DR!
Oh yes, do they ever have bicycle thieves here. Even though the number of thefts has decreased since last year, there are still huge numbers of thefts in our city. I usually try and lock my bicycle to a post or something; most people just lock and leave them anywhere. I'll see if we have OnGuard here, I started checking Kryptonite last night, but no one sells them here.
edit: I just checked to see which Kryptonite I have and it's an old K-4 model...slightly old.


----------



## DrRoebuck

wayneanneli said:


> Evening DR!
> Oh yes, do they ever have bicycle thieves here. Even though the number of thefts has decreased since last year, there are still huge numbers of thefts in our city. I usually try and lock my bicycle to a post or something; most people just lock and leave them anywhere. I'll see if we have OnGuard here, I started checking Kryptonite last night, but no one sells them here.
> edit: I just checked to see which Kryptonite I have and it's an old K-4 model...slightly old.


These folks usually have the best prices. I've bought two from them.


----------



## snapdragen

Which one? (in the off chance I am not deluding myself that I will ride my bike again someday)


----------



## DrRoebuck

snapdragen said:


> Which one? (in the off chance I am not deluding myself that I will ride my bike again someday)


The one on the left has a shorter shackle and is therefore harder to compromise (by putting a jack inside or some kind of leverage attack). The one on the right is more convenient.

I have the one on the left and can usually lock my rear wheel between the triangle and get my helmet through the lock as well.


----------



## zeytin

Hollywood said:


> is that your jammer? *A friend* of mine has one. I had it in my Chrome bag riding home one night. I noticed a woman driving while on her phone, and not really paying attention. We ended up at a red light together. I reached into my bag.....Oops! she was left sitting there staring at her phone. Buh bye.




Where can I get a jammer?! I thought they were illegalish--- I want one for school (**evil cackle**)


----------



## majura

mmorast said:


> Love the ampelmännchen (Berlin ped traffic light man) reflector. I saw this in your photo and now on a mission to find one. If I can find one this will be one of my top 3 commuting items.
> 
> Monte


Sorry for the late reply.. been a bit busy! 

Ah, yes... you wont be able to buy one set up like that. What I did was purchase this from the Ampelmann store in Berlin: http://www.ampelmannshop.com/product_info.php?cPath=204&products_id=617&osCsid=0ea38300a028fed6b67c65b2e7aae015
Main purpose being for kids' school bags for night safety. Just used a normal reflector bracket, a 3mm hex bolt, some washers and 8mm nuts. Cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## TWD

Well.....since this thread is still going, I'll add my three new ones, a couple a of "Seconds"

1. Voler Dyline Leg Warmers - I wear these in temps ranging from 60 degrees down to the 20's and my legs are always warm, rain or shine. I've got some Hind bib shorts out of very similar material. This combo keeps me as warm or warmer than any heavy weight tights I've used, and they aren't bulky or restrictive.

2. Swix Earmuffs (for XC skiing). Super light, and only a thin metal band under the helmet. The helmet straps help keep the ear muffs situated over your ear too.

3. Cycling cap under the helmet. Perfect for keeping the head warm in the winter, and the bill keeps the rain out of your eyes.

And for the "I'll Second That" category: 

1. Dinotte tail light. No driver can ever say they didn't see my tail light.

2. SKS Full coverage fenders. Hands down, the best fenders I've found.

And for my "half-hearted agreement" category: 

1. PB Superflash. Probably the best bang for your buck tail light, but has some drawbacks. Can't compete with the Dinotte, but looking at the price difference, you wouldn't expect it to. I've found it quite a bit brighter than the Cateye models posted above. The major problem I have with the Superflash, is that in heavy rain (even with full coverage fenders), water gets into the light and shorts it out. I've had this happen numerous times, and therefore, I don't trust this light AT ALL in wet conditions.


----------



## thinkcooper

*Sorry, I got four...*

1. Cygolite TridenX headlight
2. Superflash tail light
3. SKS Race Blade Fenders
4. Ortlieb Classic waterproof rear panniers


----------



## hrumpole

1. PB Superflash
2. Chrome Ranchero
3. Reflective tape


----------



## Scott B

Gunnar Sport set up in totally commuting nerd including a bell and a single streamer.

Ortlieb Bags: A wet laptop is a sad laptop

Wool cloths, specifically IBEX, Ice Breaker and Smart Wool


----------



## llama31

Well, since the thread has been resurrected...I'll chime in. I don't really commute since I work from home. But I do go to meetings by bike and I do run errands by bike. My faves:

1. Dinotte lights, I have the 120 from a couple years ago. Simple, small, light, bright. Love it. I'm coveting more.

2. Ortlied roll top panniers. I often use these for groceries. They're big and sturdy.

3. Shoes I can walk in. I don't own a pair so I currently commute/shop in my ultra stiff MTB shoes. I've got these shimano shoes on the way


----------



## Tweezak

In no particular order

Pearl Izumi AmFIB tights (rain, cold, whatever)
Pearl Izumi screaming yellow zephyrr jacket (the perfect shell, I think)
Avid BB7 Road disc brakes (on my Redline Conquest)


----------



## eobf

1) endura rain pants
2) niterider minewt
3) superflash


----------



## JohnStonebarger

Wool. Wool shirt, socks, and hat at least...

Naked platform pedals. Because off the bike, cleated shoes suck.

My favorite ever glasses ($4 at http://www.safetyglassesusa.com/s2520s.html) in every shade. (Especially for commuting because clear glasses make a big difference in cold, wind, sleet...) These glasses should put Oakley out of business.


----------



## seeborough

*Funny web seite*



majura said:


> Sorry for the late reply.. been a bit busy!
> 
> Ah, yes... you wont be able to buy one set up like that. What I did was purchase this from the Ampelmann store in Berlin::thumbsup:


A ladies' long sleeved t-shirt that turns everyone into heavenly beings?


----------



## seeborough

That's easy:

1. WalzCaps hat.
2. WalzCaps winter hat.
3. J&G poncho.


----------



## holy cromoly

My three solid commuter accessories for the several years now.

*Light Motion Vega* (original model)
Been a solid light for 3 years and never failed once. I keep it on blink mode most of the time, but click it over to the constant 4 watt mode and it's lights up all the pot holes on dark unlit roads. I also like that it's all self contained with no separate battery packs to velcro on. I like the original model over the new one's rather aggro futuristic look, clashings with retro looking steel frames IMO.









*Dinotte Tail Light*
By far the brightest tail light I've used. This light even slows down police cruisers as they pass me looking at the light. One wish is a that they make a self contained unit that as the an internal battery instead of the separate pack. 










Krytonite mini U-lock
This mini lock is solid yet lighter than the overly built NYC model.









Edit... Adding a 4th item.

*The Soma Stash Bottle*
I like using this stash bottle to keep my road kit (tube, levers, patches, mini tool) instead of a saddle bag. It quickly pops out when you need to go inside. Saddle bags take too long to remove each time you lock and unlock the bike. This just slides in and out like a bottle. Plus the large model has enough room for a rainshell jacket folded or just carry a set of arm warmers at all times.


----------



## FatTireFred

which size stash bottle do you use? do you bag your stuff so it don't rattle around?


----------



## holy cromoly

FatTireFred said:


> which size stash bottle do you use? do you bag your stuff so it don't rattle around?


I use the size large one.
I use a cheap peice of canvas cotton to wrap everything into a burrito, then place into the stash. I leave my multi out of the burrito so it's easy to get too. The neoprene wrap that come with the Lezyne multi tool keeps it quiet.

Pump maker Silca also makes a stash bottle too. Excel Sports has it in black or red.










There is that Cage Rocket too, but i didn't like the shape off it, the modern aero shaped clashed with my lugged steel frame. But it's nice because it's lined with a foam padding so things don't rattle around if you just loosely drop them in.


----------



## FatTireFred

sounds like the large soma is pretty large, ?bigger than a typical saddlebag? meh on the other 2


----------



## mbaha

JCavilia said:


> The SOLAS stuff is fantastic for bags, panniers, shoes, jackets and other flexible bits. I use Reflexite on the hard parts of the bike. I buy all of it here:
> http://www.identi-tape.com/reflective_gateway.htm


by the foot here http://www.landfallnavigation.com/ssrt1.html
you can also search for $5 off $20 coupon


----------



## mbaha

zeytin said:


> Where can I get a jammer?! I thought they were illegalish--- I want one for school (**evil cackle**)


http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.405~search.cell blocker


----------



## schwinnrider32

DiNotte 140L taillight. I have Superflashes but DiNotte is on a different level. 

Nitto Noodle bar(Model 177). Most comfortable drop bar ever. 

DiNotte 600L headlight. It's so bright I've had motorists flash their brights at me. LOL


----------



## holy cromoly

FatTireFred said:


> sounds like the large soma is pretty large, ?bigger than a typical saddlebag? meh on the other 2


Yes. I would say the large Stash bottle holds more than the typical saddle bag. I couldn't my folded/scrunched up shell jacket in my old seat bag, but the Stash has just enough room.

Here's what I have successfully fit into the Stash:

1 700c tube
2 tire levers
1 patch kit (sticker/adhesive style)
1 Lezyne multi tool
1 C02 inflator/cartridge (usually don't carry, but tossed in for test)
1 shell jacket size SM (thin kind folding and scrunched down)
It's a tight fit, but I all gets in. There's no rattling when I fill it to the max with the jacket on top during the cold season. Come warm weather when there is no jacket in there, I do have to wrap everything into a canvas burrito to keep it from rattling.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

Niterider Minewt, lots of reflective tape, fenders.


----------



## Zendog13

1) Hope Vision 1 Led. It worketh and it worketh well!
2) Respro Techno Mask. Seriously filters out fumes, especially good when you find yourself stuck behind a buss in traffic. 
3) Respro P15 Hump. 100% waterproof, very good light reflecting and has two flashing or constant blue electro luminescent lines down it. Especially good in dark streets.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker

1. home-made (brighter/better/sturdier than those overpriced Dinotte & etc. brands) light setup (run off of 14.8V 4400mAh rechargeable battery pack)

2. Bosch car horn (from a 1987 Volvo wagon)—run off 14.8V battery pack as well

3. helmet-mounted el cheapo mirror


----------



## telekinetic

So I'm going to cheat a little, but these have all made things a million times easier:

1. Shimano M324 Pedals & Pearl Izumi X-Alp Seek shoe - SPD on one side, standard platforms on the other, with shoes you can clip in with and still walk around in comfortably

2. Showers Pass Elite 2.0 - eVent fabric is amazing, easily best waterproof jacket I've used, no water gets in and it breathes like it's not even there

3. Knickers, any kind as long as it has articulated knees - wonderfully comfortable, move with you, great for a variety of conditions

4. Axiom panniers - Ortlieb clones, but for a bit less money and a little easier to mount/unmount


----------



## Sethsticle

meat tooth paste said:


> *1. Dinotte Tail Light: *Only one word to describe this...BRIGHT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 2. Light & Motion Vega Headlight:* Bright, power efficient and all self contained in one unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 3. Bar top brake levers of any brand.* I use them all the time when approaching an intersection with parked cars. Having the levers on top helps stay higher to see and for cars to see me.



*meat tooth paste* : Where did you find those upright brake levers? I've never seen those before


----------



## kykr13

Sethsticle said:


> *meat tooth paste* : Where did you find those upright brake levers? I've never seen those before


Those look like the Cane Creek levers - I have the same on mine. Salsa (and probably others) make them too.


----------



## Squidward

I think they're known as "cross levers" or something like that. CX'ers use them to allow them to brake from the tops. It's actually a concept that died many years ago when the bike boom bikes had a less effective version of these but serious bikes from the era didn't. Now, with the growing popularity of cyclocross these newer, more effective ones, are becoming popular.

Tektro makes them for most of the other manufacturers, like Cane Creek. The only thing to watch out for is the amount of cable pulled. I bought a pair of those a few years ago for my commuter and found that they were intended to be used with V-brakes, which require a longer cable pull, so they were not very effective with my sidepull road brakes that require a much shorter cable pull from the levers.


----------



## Fallguy007

What is a MUT?


----------



## Squidward

Multi-Use Trail


----------



## ryball

I'm going to cheat a little bit, here.

1.) lights - pb superflash, B&M Lumotec IQ Cyo, Shimano Alfine front dynamo hub.

2.) Axiom Streamliner Road DLX rack & Ortlieb panniers

3.) cx brake levers

I like my fenders, too.


----------



## Indyfan

1. The pannier. I don't like to carry my stuff on my back, if I can avoid it.

2. The backpack. For when I DO have to carry stuff on my back.

3. The baby wipe. I'd rather smell like a clean baby than a$$.

Bob


----------



## pswann

1) Topeak RoadMorph pump (just about perfect)

2) Polar insulated water bottles (ride home has been 105 degrees all summer)

3) Arkel Tail Rider (in this heat I can't have anything on my back)


----------



## Hippienflipflops

scot, i hate and love you all at the same time hooray for minneapolis (grew up in st. paul, i now live in the wasteland that is orange county...)


----------



## ccroy2001

At first I really got into the dedicated commuter bike; fenders, racks, bags, touring tires, but the weather in Southern California means are are only a few days where I get caught out in the rain. The rest of the time I felt like I was just hauling extra stuff around. So I enjoy my commute more on standard road bike wearing a backpack and save 5 minutes each way which isn't much, but I'm so not a morning person it makes difference in how often I commute in. 

Things I like:

Small Handlebar Bag: I have a Rivendell "Candy Bar Bag" but I don't think they make those anymore. I'd bet Duluth Pack or Velo Orange makes something similar. It's where keys, wallet, a small cable lock, glasses, etc. go. Things I need to get to right away or while riding go in here. 

Reflective Ankle Bands. Since my pedals and shoes aren't reflective I use these. Drive behind a cyclist wearing these and they bob up and down. Really grabs your attention and even if it's pitch black you brain knows there a cyclist there. I'm a big fan of reflective material in general.

Wool Tshirts: The non-stinkiness means I don't have to wash them after every ride like my synthetic jerseys.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

Performance Triflex tights, Performance Neoprene Booties, Grandoe Expedition gloves from REI.


----------



## Loraura

New light I picked up at an LBS. Has rubbery straps to mount almost anywhere.

It's "siezure inducing bright" according to my co-worker.


----------



## Hollywood

Loraura said:


> New light I picked up at an LBS. Has rubbery straps to mount almost anywhere.


cool. Brand?


My new fave commuter accessory is the custom stainless & wood front rack


----------



## messyparrot

I had not seen that light before, kind of neat I must say.

Too bad that is where my pony tail goes, but I am sure I could put the light up higher.

Nice not having it strapped to the bike.


----------



## Loraura

I have a pony tail through there (under the light,above the tightening mechanism).

I'll check the brand when I go to the shop to pick up another one. I threw away the package, so I'm not sure on brand. Love it though, so will get another one. I think it was 20 bucks.


----------



## HillBillies

I'll give five, just 'cause I can:

1. Rohloff Speedhub
2. Schmidt Dynamo Hub and Supernova LEDs
3. Brooks Saddle
4. Honjo Fenders
5. Brass Bell


----------



## JCavilia

1. (before morning commute). Double shot of espresso pulled from my trusty Silvia.

2 (after evening commute). Not-too-dry martini.


----------



## pswann

Loraura said:


> I'll check the brand when I go to the shop to pick up another one. I threw away the package, so I'm not sure on brand. Love it though, so will get another one. I think it was 20 bucks.


I think that's a Serfas light.

http://serfas.blogspot.com/2009/04/serfas-seat-stay-light.html


----------



## intheways

I'm still acquiring goodies, but so far:

1) Showers Pass Hybrid Pants-Don't need anything else
2) Busch & Muller Lights-So far they have all been awesome
3) Avid BB7 Road Brakes-so much better than cantis in Seattle

I'm waiting for an Alfine Generator hub and hoping that some of the USB charging devices work as claimed:aureola:


----------



## velofred

I love Carradice bags, they are very nice looking and very well made  www.velofred.com 

I really like Super C series, even though they do not have leather as you see on more classic bags, such as Nelson, Barley.


----------



## Shimmy Ya

JCavilia said:


> 1. Cateye TL-LD1100 taillight. 10 bright LED's (6 rear-facing, 2 on each side), and you can switch it so half are steady and half blink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. A "manpurse" similar to singlecross's. I don't remember the brand -- clearance from Sierra Trading Post. I added additional internal pockets of stretchy lycra, so there's a place for each of the items I want to keep on my person (keys, wallet, cellphone, sunglass case, PDA, watch, etc.). Having a spot for each thing means I can tell at a glance if I have everything, and I can locate things quickly when I need them.
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reflective tape -- lots of it -- several types -- on the bike, the bags, my clothes -- all over the place.



CatEye OmniCube for the win! That light rocks!!!


----------



## bubba9646

*Cross check*

The SURLY
The basket on the back rocks for large and bulk.
Front rack pack for pocket items


----------



## bikecommuter123

*My 3*

1. Definitely My HybridBackpack because it allows me to take my own backpack.
View attachment 186039


2. My Helmet
3 My reflective velcro ankle straps to prevent my pants from catching the chain.
View attachment 186040


----------



## RotatingShifts

A job
A shower at work
An indoor place for the bike


----------



## Asmodeus2112

1. Cateye TL-LD1100 taillight - mounts to the rack, dual lights etc.
2. Rear view mirrow - Essential to situational awareness
3. Performance Transformer Jacket - Vented with removable sleeves. Covers an incredible range of temps and allows good airflow regulation while riding.:thumbsup:


----------



## shimano4

Cateye big round side mirror. Saving my life and help me avoid plenty of potential accident thruout my commuting.

Front basket. So practical to use. I just dump my U-lock and cable lock inside with scratching my frame or fear it fly out during my commuting. I also depend on this basket for grocery run. Hauling plenty of goods back.


----------



## Slim Again Soon

Hey, Hollywood ... who built you that front rack?

It's downright ... sexy!


----------



## Cyclist69

1) Niterider MiNewt (won this at a mountain bike festival) and PB Super blinky 

2) Axiom Streamliner Rack and Axiom Cartier Panniers

3) SKS Long board fenders (Coming Soon)


----------

